# I did an experiment recently with TRT dosage



## Rip (Oct 12, 2015)

I did an experiment recently.
I was taking 200mg with anastrozole for years. 
Occasionally, I would go down to 0.7 or 0.8, but I would continue to take the anastrozole.

Anyway, I had gone on vacation and was doing 200mg/week and a  half tablet of anastrozole  for a few months. 
When I got back from the vacation, I tried to go down to 0.5ml (100mg) and no anastrozole. I did it for 4 weeks, then had my blood taken. 
Here are the results:
Total Testosterone: 810
Free Testosterone : 26.5
Estradiol : 27.7

I have most of my strength.
One thing I noticed was that I haven't been waking up with morning wood. 
Test is in the normal range.
What's going on there? ...


----------



## BigFella (Oct 13, 2015)

For what it's worth:

I have done a few tries at half the dosage (same as you) and there was really not much change in morning wood. What I did notice was that I didn't feel as good as when I was on a full dose - even though that full does took me about 25% above the "normal" top of the range.

So I'm back to having a full dose each week. Well, almost a full dose - I share 10% of it with my wife, and the benefits to her are awesome.  (And the me, by the way. To have a wife of 24 years as frisky as a teenager - that's way cool!)


----------



## Rip (Oct 14, 2015)

Very cool. 
I might do the same. 
I was actually prescribed 0.7ml (140mg), but I wanted to see what my E levels would be without AI. 
I might try to at least go back to 0.7ml as my regular dose with no AI and see what the blood looks like. 
I just don't want the Doctor to panic and lower my script. haha
She wants me to do a shot of 1.4ml every 2 weeks, which is illogical.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't understand why any trt doc would prescribe e2w... If it was me is at least cut the dose in half and pin ew.


----------



## Rip (Oct 15, 2015)

That's what I've been doing, but I would have to buy my own syringes. 
Her and the pharmacist have been asking me if I've been doing it every 2 weeks as prescribed.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I don't understand why any trt doc would prescribe e2w... If it was me is at least cut the dose in half and pin ew.



I don't understand that either. My brother recently went on trt at 200mg every 2 weeks. He said f that and takes 100 mg per week no AI.
It's only been a month and he hasn't  said much, other than the day he picked up the script and came by and said "show me how to do this". I said I'll "tell "you how but I ain't looking at your white pasty ass. 
I think he's got it figured out.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> I don't understand that either. My brother recently went on trt at 200mg every 2 weeks. He said f that and takes 100 mg per week no AI.
> It's only been a month and he hasn't  said much, other than the day he picked up the script and came by and said "show me how to do this". I said I'll "tell "you how but I ain't looking at your white pasty ass.
> I think he's got it figured out.



I'm boring. Left delt 90% of the time.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

Rip said:


> That's what I've been doing, but I would have to buy my own syringes.
> Her and the pharmacist have been asking me if I've been doing it every 2 weeks as prescribed.




Any doc who would do that has zero idea of TE half life. Idiot.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 15, 2015)

I was scripted 200mg e2w.
Told my doc I was having highs and lows, he said you cool with 100mg ew? I do 100mg on Mondays and just got my labs back today, 751tt so I'm cool with not trying to up the dose.
I did think I was low, but think it was a by-product of being off cycle for only 2 months.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

Rip said:


> That's what I've been doing, but I would have to buy my own syringes.
> Her and the pharmacist have been asking me if I've been doing it every 2 weeks as prescribed.



Buy them 100 at a time, along with 1" 25g needles. 100 of them too. Painless.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I was scripted 200mg e2w.
> Told my doc I was having highs and lows, he said you cool with 100mg ew? I do 100mg on Mondays and just got my labs back today, 751tt so I'm cool with not trying to up the dose.
> I did think I was low, but think it was a by-product of being off cycle for only 2 months.



Smart move. Anything longer than one week is just plain bad science.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 15, 2015)

BigFella said:


> Smart move. Anything longer than one week is just plain bad science.



My pcp is super fukking cool, he definitely they type to let you give input into your own treatment. At the end of the day he will make sure things are medically safe, for example I once hinted at getting a higher dose, he said nah its going to put your levels too high. So he won't always give you what you want but he'll make sure he's caring for you appropriately.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like you're one of the lucky few who has a good doctor! It's still worth a try though - I wasn't good until I got well above "normal" range. My doc lets me self-dose - probably because he knows I'd do it anyway.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 15, 2015)

Shouldnt need an ai if your within a physiologic level. I never use an ai on trt. I take 150te and 100tre every week. Thats right Dr.Cobra lol


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks CS. I think that is a good cruise script.  I might try adding 100me with it


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Thanks CS. I think that is a good cruise script.  I might try adding 100me with it



That would be totally acceptable and fun


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

Seems like longer you are TRT the levels drop in time using the same dose.


----------



## Leotis (Oct 17, 2015)

Mine sucks and I'm sure has little to no understanding of the pharmacology of test. She wanted to put me on 200mg T cyp every two weeks and then 1x a month once my levels "stabilized".... ahhahahahaha! Sheeyit. I still go for the pharm test script every three months, but I do my own protocol in between and just make sure I show up low on blood day. She's an idiot and would have me on one ****ed-up rollercoaster if I did things her way.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 17, 2015)

I know I am same way. That's why most people just doctor themselves once they find a legit source.


----------



## Rip (Oct 17, 2015)

Same with me. I have to manage my dosing on my own. She wants me to it every 2 weeks too.



Leotis said:


> Mine sucks and I'm sure has little to no understanding of the pharmacology of test. She wanted to put me on 200mg T cyp every two weeks and then 1x a month once my levels "stabilized".... ahhahahahaha! Sheeyit. I still go for the pharm test script every three months, but I do my own protocol in between and just make sure I show up low on blood day. She's an idiot and would have me on one ****ed-up rollercoaster if I did things her way.


----------

